

Barbie Mugged by the Bratz in $89 Million Jury Verdict - grellas
http://blogs.forbes.com/billsinger/2011/04/21/barbie-mugged-by-the-bratz-in-89-million-jury-verdict/

======
michaelpinto
If Mattel was smart they would have purchased Bratz instead of driving them
out of business. That's why the toy industry is so stale, there's no vested
interest in innovation.

